# I want OD warmth



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

$1000 question ...

I keep twisting knobs trying to find that elusive warm overdrive.

I presently have a Marshall Origin 20h. It doesn't have it.
I also have an Egnater Rebel 30H. Really nice and versatile, but it ain't really it either.

I've had a Black Hart Handsome Devil, an Ibanez TSA15H, Katana 100, Epiphone Valve Jr, Orange Micro Terror, Peavey Bandit, Peavey Studio, Roland Blues Cube 60, several Vox Valvetronix (AD30VT, AD50VT, AD60VT, VT20+, MV50 Boutique MV50 Rock), Traynor YVC 20, Lab Series L5, Fender SS amps and a Super Champ X2.

All of those were never "warm" from the amps gain except maybe for the Valvetronix multiples and the SCX2.

One I have that fills my wants is a Fender Super Champ XD through a 2X10 (Vox Celestion VX10) cab. I also have another housed in a 12" custom cab at the summer cottage. Those I really like.

I mainly play P90s.

What other amp should I look into ? 
Or should I (can I ?) find THE pedal that will make me want to keep the Rebel or the Origin ? 
15W-20W is plenty for me. 
I just realized I can rent some gear at Long & McQuade. I think I'm going to try a Blues Jr.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Funny how it goes; I had a Super Champ X2 and I could never get a sound from it that I liked. Ended up trading it for a Katana 100Mk2.

I have a OCD pedal which I think is too warm; maybe try one of those.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Warm as in thick midrange? Plenty of pedals will get you there. Especially the Dumble style pedals. 

Suhr Shiba Drive
Zendrive (or derivative)
J Rockett The Dude or HRM
Cornerstone Gladio
EWS Little Fuzzy Drive
Voodoo Labs Sparkle Drive Mod
A singing warm lead sound isn't as common as you'd think for an amp. I'm sure people will chime in with lots of suggestions. Of all the amps I've ever owned, only two do the warm liquid gain thing.

Another suggestion would be to roll down the tone on your bridge pickup. It's a common practice among many guitarists. There's a video I saw where Bonamassa basically gets a bunch of sounds from a tweed amp and LP. All from messing with the tone and volume controls on the LP. Sure enough, he got some warm lead sounds. (I'm not necessarily a JB fan. Just using him as an example.)


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Get a Source Audio EQ pedal. ?


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Try using a graphic eq pedal ahead of the OD pedal-such as a Boss GE-7 Seven Band Equalizer and boosting the mids.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

BGood said:


> What other amp should I look into ?


Maybe consider the speaker.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

What are you putting the Marshall head through? Marshalls often "stand out in the mix." And aren't P90s kind of snarly?

In terms of pedals, a Full Drive 2 Mosfet (or the Joyo Maximum copy for less money) sounds pretty warm to me.


----------



## Dg87 (Oct 22, 2016)

You could try a Diamond J-Drive


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I've gone through (and reviewed) so many overdrives, and I recommend HIGHLY something tube driven. What comes to mind is the Parabellum by Night Owl Industries, but also the various tube drives by Hagerman Amps (super warm)... even it's simple Valve pedal is awesome for that. I typically like something with a bit more 'cut,' since I tend to use higher-gain amps, which is why I'm loving the SP+ by TL Pedals. However, for that warmer tone, there is a difference between a tube-driven OD and those that are not tube driven. Not to say that I don't use the tube stuff, but it depends on the amp and style of composition/playing I'm doing (which is why they're in my collection).


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The best Tube OD that I have ever experimented with, a modified Fisher PR-6:


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Wardo said:


> Funny how it goes; I had a Super Champ X2 and I could never get a sound from it that I liked. Ended up trading it for a Katana 100Mk2.
> 
> I have a OCD pedal which I think is too warm; maybe try one of those.


As much as I tried, I could never bond with the Katana100. Even put in an external cab jack to try different speakers. No go. I also had a SCX2 at the same time as an XD for at least a year. Kept the XD, better tones. But ... if I was to only play it through the small 10" cab, it wouldn't have stayed either. It's always going through an ext cab.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Grab n Go said:


> Warm as in thick midrange? Plenty of pedals will get you there. Especially the Dumble style pedals.
> 
> Suhr Shiba Drive
> Zendrive (or derivative)
> ...


Warm as in not chugging. Warm as you don't feel the grit of the gain through your teeth. Warm as not fuzz.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

BGood said:


> Warm as in not chugging. Warm as you don't feel the grit of the gain through your teeth. Warm as not fuzz.


Yep, I hear you. I was after the same thing for a while. If you find a Shiba Drive, you may want to check it out. Nice amp-like feel with two stages of "smooth" (high end roll-off).


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

When I think of warm overdrive I think of Neil Young. Like a scratchy wool blanket.






Try an Epi Valve Junior through a Marshall 4x12.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

Yuo can try it louder. The tone on the guitar rolled back at 5, tone controls on the amp around middle (I think the tone controls in the signal chain are be critical to this excercise). See if you are getting there if you can push the power amp in OD. Then, get away from the amp, like put it in the basement, or elsewhere. If you have the option, mike it and go somewhere you can't hear it live. Any descent tube amp should produce a nice cream on top, and being in the same room can play tricks with your perceived sound quality vs loudness. Once you are sure you can't get a descent sound this way, you can try adding a pedal.

Try a slight boost or transparent overdrive. Set the amp on a verge of breakup (again tone controls around middle), and push it with the OD pedal. I would first try a transparent pedal for size, same setting as above, tone on the guitar rolled back, and the tone controls of the pedal to liking, not too much treble. Also, make sure the P90's are adjusted correctly, those can be trickier than HB/SCs and really sensitive tone wise relative to the height. Also, mind the model of the P90s, I have a really nasty Duncan in the bridge, and has to be muffled with the tone control...

If this too fails, I would try the tube overdrive pedal, but that would be a whole different story.

Also, have you tried single coils or humbuckers to see if you get the same result?


----------



## mturk (Nov 27, 2013)

BGood said:


> Warm as in not chugging. Warm as you don't feel the grit of the gain through your teeth. Warm as not fuzz.


I think I know what you mean. An old Boogie 2C+ will get you there.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

mturk said:


> I think I know what you mean. An old Boogie 2C+ will get you there.


I don't think I need to spend $10 000 to get my tone.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BGood said:


> As much as I tried, I could never bond with the Katana100.


I’m not suggesting that you revisit the Katana but what got it going for me was when I hooked it up to their computer program and started messing with that. Another thing I found was that you can set up the different channels for different pedal sounds without having to have the hissing and nonsense that comes along with running a pedal. I think the foot switch controller would be a good addition to this amp and then I wouldn’t need a pedal board for it but I don’t exactly need the controler either since there ain’t no where to play these day. That and the stupid foot switch is almost half the price of the amp.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

A decent compressor with adjustable attack and release times will get you there.
Set it up for a smooth transient and crank the comp. volume into your favourite amp.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

You know what ? Next time I complain about my tone, just tell me to leave the studio and wait for tomorrow. Today my amps sound great and warm ! But I'm looking to get a different kind of 10" speakers as I have two cabs with the same 2X10s. Looks like a couple of AMERICAN VINTAGE 10" VETERAN from Guitar Warehouse might be the elected ones.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Grab n Go said:


> Warm as in thick midrange? Plenty of pedals will get you there. Especially the Dumble style pedals.
> 
> Suhr Shiba Drive
> Zendrive (or derivative)
> ...


Can you post that video please?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Rollin Hand said:


> What are you putting the Marshall head through? Marshalls often "stand out in the mix." And aren't P90s kind of snarly?
> 
> In terms of pedals, a Full Drive 2 Mosfet (or the Joyo Maximum copy for less money) sounds pretty warm to me.


If @BGood is interested, I have a Full Drive 3 that I am looking to sell.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

colchar said:


> Can you post that video please?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Champ


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can't see why most of the amps you listed in your original post would not be able to provide a warm sounding overdrive.

Is it possible this "I mainly play P90s." might be the problem?

To my ear, P90s are not warm. They have a mid hump and lots of players seem to really like them, but personally I don't find them warm.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I can't see why most of the amps you listed in your original post would not be able to provide a warm sounding overdrive.
> 
> Is it possible this "I mainly play P90s." might be the problem?
> 
> To my ear, P90s are not warm. They have a mid hump and lots of players seem to really like them, but personally I don't find them warm.


I want OD warmth


----------



## 2Pauls (Nov 1, 2021)

I would tend to agree about the P90's. Not all that "warm" sounding to start with.
Also, where are you getting that sound from which you are after? A recording of a band you like? Remember that that warm sound has more than likely been processed in a studio.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Poking around...found this good example for nice od with a comp.
@BGood


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I have no idea why you perceive that you can't get a warm sound from _any _of those amps. I mean, combined with the tone control on your guitar and your fingers, there probably isn't any amp that I _couldn't _get a warm sound from- especially with p90s. My best guess is your own hearing and maybe some technique issues.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

BGood said:


> You know what ? Next time I complain about my tone, just tell me to leave the studio and wait for tomorrow. Today my amps sound great and warm ! But I'm looking to get a different kind of 10" speakers as I have two cabs with the same 2X10s. Looks like a couple of AMERICAN VINTAGE 10" VETERAN from Guitar Warehouse might be the elected ones.


As usual, I'm late to the party. 

I'll agree with others that the starting point, the pickups, might be the issue inasmuch as they can be pretty bright, even brittle, to some ears. The end point, the speakers, could be a factor too, which is exactly why I switched to Eminence Cannibus Rex in everything years ago. At home levels, neither end was a huge issue for me, but at live performance levels both needed some mitigation. 

Other things that many electric players have anyway, tubes or at least tube preamp (hybrid), EQ beyond what the amp supplies, redirecting the amp by tilting up, mic-ing from behind, multiple speakers (I like two whenever I can live, but am happy with one at home), two amp system, might help in varying degrees together or apart. One thing I know is my ears won't find a nice warm OD if the clean tone I start with is sucky.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Grab n Go said:


>


Notice the amp; a simple tube amp with no pedals; flat on the floor(to "couple" the low notes and sound thicker); not pointed at ears(to protect from piercing(beaming) highs; is mic'd from 20 feet away and off axis for a thick room filling tone


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

zztomato said:


> I have no idea why you perceive that you can't get a warm sound from _any _of those amps. I mean, combined with the tone control on your guitar and your fingers, there probably isn't any amp that I _couldn't _get a warm sound from- especially with p90s. My best guess is your own hearing and maybe some technique issues.


I want OD warmth


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Alan Small said:


> Notice the amp; a simple tube amp with no pedals; flat on the floor(to "couple" the low notes and sound thicker); not pointed at ears(to protect from piercing(beaming) highs; is mic'd from 20 feet away and off axis for a thick room filling tone


I have that. Even my 2X12 is pointing towards the wall so I can crank it a bit more without busting my ears.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

BGood said:


> I want OD warmth


So I was right. It's your ears.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm fine now guys. Many thanks for all suggestions. Some of which will probably influence my take on it. I'll look into a compressor and am shopping for speakers. Yes, the amps I have are doing the job. It was just that odd day when nothing sounds good. But this thread was anything but negative, it brought up a good exchange.

About the P90. I have with me 4 guitars with them on and they go from bright and piano like with a PRS SE Soapbar to dark and barking for the Tyson Tone 50's wind on my cheapo Epi LP Special 1. The Jr with its Lollar ... well it's a Junior. I also have two other LP Special, one of which has hotter pups in (9.5k at bridge, 8K at the neck), the other very tame vintage correct 7.85K bridge, 7.75 neck. So a nice variety that can fulfill about any needs.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

The key for me is having too many amps. If one isn’t sounding good I just move them around to different rooms, then I get tired and forget what I was doing it for.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

zztomato said:


> I have no idea why you perceive that you can't get a warm sound from _any _of those amps. I mean, combined with the tone control on your guitar and your fingers, there probably isn't any amp that I _couldn't _get a warm sound from- especially with p90s. My best guess is your own hearing and maybe some technique issues.


Harsh but fair answer. Take it the right way.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

tonewoody said:


> Harsh but fair answer. Take it the right way.


I want OD warmth


----------



## TheGASisReal (Mar 2, 2020)

Get a used Mesa Boogie Lonestar (or Lonestar Special)


----------

